
When a deleted file takes 20 mins from your maintenance, but a year of your life - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/06/who_me/
======
cafard
Many years ago I worked with Data General minis running AOS/VS. We asked one
of DG's gurus if there was a way to undelete a file, and he said that the best
bet was to crash the system at once, and see whether FIXUP brought it back.

------
gpapilion
Break on old sub machines is something I totally forgot about. I remember it
used to halt when you plugged in the keyboard, which was super annoying when
you had to use one.

------
gpapilion
Break on old sub machines is something I totally forgot about. I remember it
used to halt when you plugged in the keyboard.

------
otterlicious
Did /proc/fd not exist back then or did these guys just not know about it? ;-)

------
KMnO4
TIL what lost+found is for. That was some quick thinking.

------
DrScump
Sybase used file system files rather than raw devices?

